# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  ASUS EeePC

## karapan

Γειά σας παιδιά.  ::  

Μόλις έπεσα στο νέο σχετικά project της Asus για ένα πιο φθηνό φορητό.

http://eeepc.asus.com/en/

Σε Αγγλία και Γερμανία νομίζω κυκλοφορεί ήδη κάπου στα 300 ευρώ.

Ανοίγω λοιπόν το παρόν θέμα για να συζητήσουμε περισσότερα για τον εξοπλισμό που έχει αλλά και πότε το αναμένουμε στην Ελλάδα.

 ::

----------


## paravoid

Τρέχει Debian  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

"The special solid-state disc design based on built-in flash-memory gives the Eee PC a great shock-proof advantage over traditional notebook PCs allowing extra flexibility and a worry free experience"
nice!!!

----------


## karapan

Γειά και πάλι.  ::  

Το έχει πάρει κανένας να μάς πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## xrg

> Τρέχει Debian


Μπά... Τώρα το φτιάξανε το μηχάνημα..
Σε 4 χρόνια θα υπάρχει testing release του Debian γι' αυτό..

----------


## Neuro

> Σε 4 χρόνια θα υπάρχει testing release του Debian γι' αυτό..


Ξεκόλλαααααα....

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Τρέχει Debian 
> 
> 
> Μπά... Τώρα το φτιάξανε το μηχάνημα..
> Σε 4 χρόνια θα υπάρχει testing release του Debian γι' αυτό..


Ή trollάρεις ή δεν έχεις ιδέα πώς δουλεύει το Debian.

----------


## sotirisk

:: 
let the flame begin  ::

----------


## nc

Γεια σου ρε paravoid:  ::

----------


## karapan

6 + 1 (current) off-topic posts out of 10 on the thread. Παιδιά ας μείνουμε στο θέμα.

----------


## Themis Ap

> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Notebook/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2506
> 
> το πηρα προχτες.απλά φοβερό



Στο site τους στο Where to buy, πως λέτε ότι έχουν τα Σκόπια...;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jamesbond
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Notebook/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2506
> 
> το πηρα προχτες.απλά φοβερό
> 
> 
> 
> Στο site τους στο Where to buy, πως λέτε ότι έχουν τα Σκόπια...;


Όπως το έχουν στο GNOME, στο Ubuntu, στο Mikrotik, στην Microsoft, στην Coca Cola και γενικώς παντού...  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

The list is growing...  ::

----------


## commando

> Όπως το έχουν στο GNOME, στο Ubuntu, στο Mikrotik, στην Microsoft, στην Coca Cola και γενικώς παντού...


Tωρα που θυμηθηκα προσοχη στην αλυσιδα DIA κατα τυχη ειδα πως κανει εισαγωγη cola απο Τουρκια .
Επισης πολλα ποτηρια δωρο εχω δει απο μια Pizza Fun να λενε made in Turkey.
Συνεχιστε να δινετε σημασια και να κανετε εμπαργκο στα προιοντα τους και ειδικα ντροπη και αισχος σε οσους απο Μυτιληνη πανε απεναντι και ψωνιζουν μαιμουδες.
Εμπαργκο παντου μεχρι να εχουμε ελευθερη Μακεδονια Θρακη και Κυπρο.
Ξερω φιλους που τους πιεζουν γυναικες και φιλεναδες ονοματα δεν λεω ειδικα απο Μυτιληνη να πανε απεναντι.
Σκεφτειτε που θα πανε αυτα τα ευρω και ποσο υπερ της ανεργιας και της μη ελευθεριας μας ειναι.

----------


## bedazzled

> Εμπαργκο παντου μεχρι να εχουμε ελευθερη Μακεδονια Θρακη


Αν και απαντάω σε «παραλήρημα», για ρίξε τα super να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς οι αδαείς καρπαζοεισπράκτορες τι εννοείς...  :: 

ΥΓ: Τα περί «εγκλεισμού του κεφαλαίου» εντός της χώρας, υπό καθεστώς νεοφιλελευθερισμού/παγκοσμιοποίησης, απλά ασχολίαστα...

----------


## halek

βασικά έχω χάσει την μπάλα με όσα βγαίνουν, αλλά μια και δεν το είδα (νομίζω τουλάχιστον) να αναφέρεται δείτε και αυτό...

http://laptoping.com/gigabyte-m912v.html

----------


## commando

> βασικά έχω χάσει την μπάλα με όσα βγαίνουν, αλλά μια και δεν το είδα (νομίζω τουλάχιστον) να αναφέρεται δείτε και αυτό...
> 
> http://laptoping.com/gigabyte-m912v.html


καλος πολιτης ευχομαι.
Δεν παιζει ρολο οπως ανεφερα πιο πανω ο αρχηγος ειναι το Acer aspire one.
H Atheros του ειναι AR5006EG
http://www.umpcportal.com/products/
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=37527
http://www.aspireoneuser.com

----------


## romias

> βασικά έχω χάσει την μπάλα με όσα βγαίνουν, αλλά μια και δεν το είδα (νομίζω τουλάχιστον) να αναφέρεται δείτε και αυτό...
> 
> http://laptoping.com/gigabyte-m912v.html





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> και η acer στο παιχνίδι. Σε linux θα υπάρχουν ειδικά gcc optimizations για τον atom. βλέπουμε ...
> 
> 
>  Το ΄παμε λιγο υπομονή,μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη που θα ανοιξουν τα σχολεία θα γίνετε χάμος.Και τιμούλα Linux-based diskless notebook costs under $300



Στην tv,ειδα διαφήμηση γνωστής εταιρίας κινητής τηλεφωνίας,προσφερει δωρέαν το eee.  ::  
Ας το ψαξουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι

----------


## PPZ

Ναι, με ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ....  ::   ::

----------


## halek

στο πακέτο των 50 ευρώ το μήνα!!!

----------


## klarabel

Στο τελευταίο meeting 12-07-2008 Ιλίου - Πετρούπολης, " Ο Πανάγαθος" μου έκανε δώρο (στο απέναντι κάθισμα) ένα Asus EeePC. Θα προσπαθήσω να μην τα χάνω ....στο εξής !!!  ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Στο τελευταίο meeting 12-07-2008 Ιλίου - Πετρούπολης, " Ο Πανάγαθος" μου έκανε δώρο (στο απέναντι κάθισμα) ένα Asus EeePC. Θα προσπαθήσω να μην τα χάνω ....στο εξής !!!


χα χα χα 
Το ξέχασε ο Γιώργος..  ::   ::   ::  
Μεγιά

----------


## alsafi

Έρχεται νέο μαραφέτι 

http://dvice.com/archives/2008/07/299_dell_e_over.php

----------


## commando

> Έρχεται νέο μαραφέτι 
> 
> http://dvice.com/archives/2008/07/299_dell_e_over.php


Παλι πισω εισαι alsafako
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=37527

----------


## alsafi

> Παλι πισω εισαι alsafako


Μιλάμε για laptop και οχι για τασάκι

----------


## papashark

α τσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ ο alsafi...

όχι παίζουμε !  ::

----------


## commando

Αlsafi δεν ξερεις την τυφλα σου για πες μας τι λαπτοπ ειχες μεχρι τωρα?

----------


## papashark

> Αlsafi δεν ξερεις την τυφλα σου για πες μας τι λαπτοπ ειχες μεχρι τωρα?


Αστα, σε έσβησε πριν.

Τράβα να κάνεις την στρουθοκάμηλο τώρα  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Αlsafi δεν ξερεις την τυφλα σου για πες μας τι λαπτοπ ειχες μεχρι τωρα?
> 
> 
> Αστα, σε έσβησε πριν.
> 
> Τράβα να κάνεις την στρουθοκάμηλο τώρα


Never argue with a commando!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι το asus το παίρνεις δωρεάν από την wind. (ευκόλως εννοούμενο, το τεράστιο πάγιο βέβαια)

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Αlsafi δεν ξερεις την τυφλα σου για πες μας τι λαπτοπ ειχες μεχρι τωρα?
> 
> 
> Αστα, σε έσβησε πριν.
> 
> Τράβα να κάνεις την στρουθοκάμηλο τώρα


Tι να μας πει ο νεοπας ρε,εχω φτιαξει πανω απο 10000 υπολογιστες και πανω απο 5000 λαπτοπ και εχω 3 compaq,αν ειναι σταχτοδοχειο το Acer τοτε ειναι τσαγιερα το ASUS.Ειδικα μολις ειδα την χειροποιητη μπαταρια του BIOS μουρθε να ξερασω απο την μιζερη ASUS.100 ευρω και πολλα ειναι για ενα ASUS.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


Αντε μωρή μπουγάτσα, 40 χρόνια φούρναρης είσαι και ένα κρουασάν δεν έμαθες να ψήνεις.

Επειδή κάνεις τον μαύρο και έχεις φτιάξει 15.000 υπολογιστές νομίζεις ότι κάτι έμαθες ? (πλην ότι είσαι τρελός μαύρος....)

----------


## romias

> κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι το asus το παίρνεις δωρεάν από την ..... (ευκόλως εννοούμενο, το τεράστιο πάγιο βέβαια)





> Στην tv,ειδα διαφήμηση γνωστής εταιρίας κινητής τηλεφωνίας,προσφερει δωρέαν το eee.  
> Ας το ψαξουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι


 Kάνεις διαφήμηση  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

κάνε μου μύνηση...  ::   ::  
no offense αλλά εδώ άλλα λέγονται απροκάλυπτα αυτό σε μάρανε; μέτοχος στην cosmote ή στην κοριοφον (copyright: dti) είσαι;  ::

----------


## romias

> κάνε μου μύνηση...


 Mπα δεν ειναι αναγκη,αλλα τζαμπα ρε gmt;  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Oταν εγω ειχα φορητο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image :: owe ... 0_pose.jpg
και εσυ και ο Alsafi ρουφαγατε ακομα το αυγο σας...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


Ρε commando της παραλίας, που πας ?

Tι έκανες τώρα δηλαδή ? Μου πέταξες μια φωτογραφία ενός μοντέλου που κυκλοφόρησε με το ζόρι 11 μήνες (τέτοια επιτυχία) και νομίζεις ότι κάτι έκανες ?

Σου ρίχνω 10+ χρονια ηλικίας, ξέρεις πόσο εύκολο είναι να έχω εγώ φορητό πριν από εσένα ?

Τι θες τώρα, να φέρω να λαδώσουμε στο επόμενο Meeting το πρώτο μου subnotebook ? θα φας μέχρι και τις σαρδέλες σου από την απογοητευση....

Μαζέψου σου λέω παλιοκουραμπιέ  :: 

edit : (ατυχής βρισιά η τελευταία, είναι εκτός εποχής)

----------


## ice

πιπερι  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

@papashark @commando
Σταματήστε να τις μετράτε, αυτός την έχει πιο μεγάλη (την εμπειρία σε laptops).  ::

----------


## alsafi

commando πες οτι εισαι Mac user για να καταλάβουμε.

----------


## commando

> @papashark @commando
> Σταματήστε να τις μετράτε, αυτός την έχει πιο μεγάλη (την εμπειρία σε laptops).




```
In terms of total volume, the PB 100 was the most compact PowerBook until the Titanium PowerBook G4 came out in 2001 - it took nearly a decade for Apple to create somethings smaller (the 15" TiBook was 127 cubic inches, vs. 168 forthe PB 100). The PB 100 also has the second-smallest footprint of any Mac notebook to date, just a bit bigger than the PowerBook 2400c and a tiny bit smaller than the 12" PowerBook G4
```

.

Δεν την εχω πιο μεγαλη απλα ...την εχω σιγουρα *ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ*





> commando πες οτι εισαι Mac user για να καταλάβουμε.


Αν πιανεται το Iphone Mac ναι μετα την ταλαιπωρια με το Macos 6 που ειχα τοτε ορκιστηκα να μην ξαναπαρω MAC οποτε το χαρισα στον Tompap

----------


## giorgos92

> Αν πιανεται το Iphone Mac ναι μετα την ταλαιπωρια με το Macos 6 που ειχα τοτε ορκιστηκα να μην ξαναπαρω MAC οποτε το χαρισα στον Tompap


Καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν σου αρέσει η MAC. Ούτε εμένα μου αρέσουν οι διευθύνσεις! Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις ένα Mac μήπως και σου αρέσει;  ::  

Μετά απο 4 λειτουργικά και 5 major upgrades του Mac OS X συνεχίζεις να ορκίζεσαι πως δεν θα ξαναπάρεις Mac;  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main_pa ... ts_id=9620

----------


## acoul

άλλο ένα eeePC killer από την dell

----------


## halek

> http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9620
> 
> Τιμή με Φ.Π.Α. 19% : 768,74€


ε, όχι!!!

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.kepik.gr/?p=361

----------


## dimitriss

μηπως μπορει να μου καποιος πως αλλάζει η γλώσσα γραφής στο asus γιατί το πηρε ένας φιλος κ δεν το εχει βρει (δοκιμασα να κατεβασω το xandros, αλλα δεν ειναι livecd για να το δω)..η κανενα print screen θα βοηθούσε

----------


## commando

::

----------


## dimitriss

> 


για κανε το και σε λόγια αυτό!!!!

----------


## bedazzled

> 


Τί θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;  ::

----------


## commando

τι να πω ρε στα αγγλικα ειναι το ρημαδι

----------


## dimitriss

> τι να πω ρε στα αγγλικα ειναι το ρημαδι


γιατι δε λες αυτο που σκεφτήκες? για πες μας

----------


## BillGeo

Βγηκε καινουριο (εγω τωρα το ειδα anyway) ASUS EEE.

Ειναι το 1000HD.
Ειναι ιδιο με το 1000Η (6cell bat.) αλλα δεν εχει draft-d WiFi (who cares) και bluetooth (βαζεις αργοτερα αν θες)
Δεν το εχω δει ακομα στο Ελαντα, αλλα σιγουρα θα ειναι πιο φθηνο απο το 1000Η (415 Ευρωπαϊκα)

Απο την αλλη αν καποιος θελει full connectivity με 3G (UMTS/HSDPA) πρεπει να κοιταξει προς LG
και συγκεκριμενα στο LG X110-L.A711HS. Και σε καλη τιμη (το εχω βρει 385Ε)

Αλλα εγω θα προτεινα οποιος μπορει/αντεχει να περιμενει μερχυ τλχ τον Φλεβαρη του '09
γιατι εκει θα γινει η μεγαλη μαχη και η πτωση των τιμων.

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.kepik.gr/?p=361

VS

http://www.kepik.gr/?p=720

----------


## BillGeo

> http://www.kepik.gr/?p=361
> 
> VS
> 
> http://www.kepik.gr/?p=720



Μεταξυ των δυο εισαι?

Κατα την γνωμη μου θα ελεγα να περιμενεις ακομα λιγο (2-3 μηνες).

Αλλα αν πρεπει να κανεις τωρα κινηση και δεν σε ενδιαφερει 
1) +1 ιντσα
2) Draft N WiFi
3) To onboard BT
4) Η μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια
...παρε το ACER.


Aλλα ξαναλεω οτι η σοφη κινηση ειναι να περιμενεις τα μοντελα (και τις μειωσεις τιμων) του '09.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> http://www.kepik.gr/?p=361
> 
> VS
> 
> http://www.kepik.gr/?p=720
> 
> 
> ...


Σωστός. Και εννοείται φυσικά το ASUS.

Δεν πρόκειται να χαλάσω λεφτά αυτήν την περίοδο, πόσο μάλλον με τις λαμογιές που έχω δει...

Πριν 2 βδομάδες το ASUS 1000h είχε πάει στα €415 στο e-shop, μετά από 1 μέρα το βάζουν και στο Πλαίσιο στα €415 (από €449) και μόλις εξαντλήθηκε από το e-shop, τσουπ, ξανά στα €449 στο Πλαίσιο!  :: 
Μετά από 1-2 μέρες που ξαναέφερε το e-shop, το έβαλε στα €449...  :: 

Μετά τα παραπάνω έχω άδικο να μιλάω για *καρτέλ*;  ::  Τα @@ μου θα πάρουν όλοι τους, είναι και η κρίση στην μέση, ας δουν τον τζίρο τους στο ναδίρ όσο δεν πάει.  :: 
Vote with your dollar... ehm, euro!

----------


## BladeWS

*+++* Πες τα!!  ::

----------


## BillGeo

Το ειδα και εγω αυτο το "παιχνιδι" της τιμης στο Πλαισιο.
Και δεν πιστευω οτι ηταν bug.

Γιατι αγαπητοι κυριοι του Πλαισιου τετοια τερτιπια στην πλατουλα μας?
Αν μπορeiτε να κατεβασετε τις τιμες για 1 βδομαδα δεν μπορειτε και full time?
'Η μπας και περιμενετε να αρχισει η πωληση του LG?

Αλλα δεν πειραζει υπαρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιες που κανουν πορτοκαλια (με 414γιουρια!)

----------


## bedazzled

> Το ειδα και εγω αυτο το "παιχνιδι" της τιμης στο Πλαισιο.
> Και δεν πιστευων ηταν bug.


Δεν είναι bug...
Εδώ έχουμε καταντήσει να ανοίγουμε ένα tab με το skroutz κι ένα με το http://www.xe.com δίπλα-δίπλα.  ::   ::  
Και όχι, δεν ήταν νέα παραλαβή, ούτε είχε αλλάξει η ισοτιμία του δολαρίου.
Άρα δεν είναι θεωρία συνωμοσίας, είναι *καρτέλ*.  :: 

Αυτά, γιατί μ' αρέσει να μιλάω πάντα με στοιχεία...

----------


## Vigor

> Εeepc is dead !
> Msi WIND forever


Και έπεται συνέχεια...



> MSI's Super-Thin MacBook Air Killer Will Cost Just $700
> By Dylan Tweney January 06, 2009 | 11:43:07 PMCategories: CES 2009, Notebooks 
> 
> 
> LAS VEGAS -- MSI, a company best known for its critically-acclaimed line of netbooks, is showing a thin-and-light notebook here at CES 2009 that goes head to head with Apple's MacBook Air.
> 
> The MSI X-Slim Series X320 borrows unabashedly from the Air's design. It's extremely thin, with a maximum thickness of just 3/4 of an inch (1.98cm) and winglike profile that tapers down to a knifelike edge along the front. It weighs just 2.9 pounds (1.3kg) and has a 13-inch widescreen (16:9 aspect ratio) display, plus an extra-large touchpad. In short, it's an Air clone.
> 
> But the X320 will cost far less than the Air's $1,800 starting price: It will cost between $700 and $1,000, depending on options, when it goes on sale this spring, an MSI representative told Wired.com.
> ...


Πηγή: wired.com

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από BillGeo
> 
> Το ειδα και εγω αυτο το "παιχνιδι" της τιμης στο Πλαισιο.
> Και δεν πιστευων ηταν bug.
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι bug...
> Εδώ έχουμε καταντήσει να ανοίγουμε ένα tab με το skroutz κι ένα με το http://www.xe.com δίπλα-δίπλα.   
> Και όχι, δεν ήταν νέα παραλαβή, ούτε είχε αλλάξει η ισοτιμία του δολαρίου.
> ...


Πάλι κολπάκια κάνει το Πλαίσιο... το 1000h από €418 -> €449 (το e-shop ακόμα στα €419, που θα πάει, θα ανέβει κι αυτό  :: )

Βρε δε πα να γ@..... όλοι οι *καρτελατζήδες*  :: , τα ωραία μου EUR θα μένουν στην τράπεζα να τοκίζονται και μετά να μην αναρωτιέστε γιατί δεν κινείται το κεφάλαιο σε περίοδο κρίσης.  ::   ::

----------


## gadgetakias

> Πάλι κολπάκια κάνει το Πλαίσιο... το 1000h από €418 -> €449 (το e-shop ακόμα στα €419, που θα πάει, θα ανέβει κι αυτό )
> 
> Βρε δε πα να γ@..... όλοι οι *καρτελατζήδες* , τα ωραία μου EUR θα μένουν στην τράπεζα να τοκίζονται και μετά να μην αναρωτιέστε γιατί δεν κινείται το κεφάλαιο σε περίοδο κρίσης.


Καλώς ήρθες στην ελεύθερη αγορά που ο καθένας μας καθορίζει.
Πάντως για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκαιο, από Σεπτέμβριο οι ισοτιμίες κάνουν τραμπάλες και ο καθένας παίζει με το stock που έχει ή δεν έχει.

Η παραβολή της ημέρας πάντως είναι:



> Πριν ~15 χρόνια, ο μπακάλης της γειτονίας γινόταν όλο και πιο "πασέ" μπροστά στα Super Market που άνοιγαν όλο και μεγαλύτερα.
> Μάλιστα εκτός της ποικιλίας ύπήρχε και ο μύθος ότι ήταν και φθηνότερα με τεράστια διαφορά τιμών!
> Σήμερα αγοράζω πολύ ακριβά από τα Super Market, για να πάρω ένα πακέτο αλεύρι χρειάζεται να πάω με αυτοκίνητο, εκείνη την ωραία φέτα από το χωριό δεν την βρίσκω ρε γαμώτο και έχω πολύ συγκεκριμένες τυποποιημένες επιλογές τώρα.
> Βέβαια ακούω μουσική όταν ψωνίζω χαρτιά υγείας. Είναι θέμα στυλ τελικά..
> Επίσης λέω δημόσια ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον ο κυρ Παντελή, που με το Combo περίπτερο/mini market μπορώ να ψωνίζω μέχρι και τις 23.00 καθώς και τις Κυριακές. Πριν μια εβδομάδα μάλιστα έβρισα άσχημα μία φίλη μου όταν με στραβοκοίταξε όταν της ανέφερα ότι φρούτα παίρνω μόνο από λαϊκή.

----------


## bedazzled

Την έπιασα την παραβολή.  :: 

Λοιπόν, σήμερα το Πλαίσιο ξαναέριξε την τιμή στα €418. Αυτό δεν είναι τραμπάλα, δεν είναι ισοτιμία, δεν είναι stock, υποτίμηση της νοημοσύνης μας είναι.  ::   ::

----------


## BillGeo

> Την έπιασα την παραβολή. 
> 
> Λοιπόν, σήμερα το Πλαίσιο ξαναέριξε την τιμή στα €418. Αυτό δεν είναι τραμπάλα, δεν είναι ισοτιμία, δεν είναι stock, υποτίμηση της νοημοσύνης μας είναι.


Αναρωτιεμαι, αν πηγαινες την μια στιγμη στο καταστημα και ρωταγες θα σου λεγανε 449
και αν ξαναπηγαινες μετα απο 2 ωρες θα σου λεγανε 418?????????

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Την έπιασα την παραβολή. 
> 
> Λοιπόν, σήμερα το Πλαίσιο ξαναέριξε την τιμή στα €418. Αυτό δεν είναι τραμπάλα, δεν είναι ισοτιμία, δεν είναι stock, υποτίμηση της νοημοσύνης μας είναι.  
> 
> 
> Αναρωτιεμαι, αν πηγαινες την μια στιγμη στο καταστημα και ρωταγες θα σου λεγανε 449
> και αν ξαναπηγαινες μετα απο 2 ωρες θα σου λεγανε 418?????????


Άλλη τιμή έχει μέσω internet και άλλη στο φυσικό κατάστημα. Προσωπικά δεν με πειράζει αυτό.

Την internet τιμή όμως αλλάζουν κατά το δοκούν...

----------


## bedazzled

Ορίστε τιμές από άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα, με κοινό νόμισμα...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Ορίστε τιμές από άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα, με κοινό νόμισμα...


με 15% φόρο; χαίρω πολύ!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Ορίστε τιμές από άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα, με κοινό νόμισμα... 
> 
> 
> με 15% φόρο; χαίρω πολύ!


Θες να κάνεις την αναπροσαρμογή με 19% να δεις πόσο βγαίνει;

Α και περιέργως στην ελληνική αγορά δεν κυκλοφορεί η έκδοση με Linux... που όλως τυχαίως είναι και φθηνότερη.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Ορίστε τιμές από άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα, με κοινό νόμισμα...


http://www.laptopsdirect.ie/Asus_Eee_PC/prod.asp
Asus Eee PC 4GB Black - EEEPC4G-BK026
ex.vat : €169.97

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.908195
158.82 € + 30.18 € 19% ΦΠΑ = 189.00 €
 ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Ορίστε τιμές από άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα, με κοινό νόμισμα... 
> 
> 
> http://www.laptopsdirect.ie/Asus_Eee_PC/prod.asp
> Asus Eee PC 4GB Black - EEEPC4G-BK026
> ex.vat : €169.97
> 
> ...


Μιλάω για το 1000h, σε περίπτωση που δεν το πρόσεξες... τα άλλα είναι πολύ μικρά για τα δάχτυλά μου..

----------


## bedazzled

Αρχίσανε τα price wars και μειώνουν τιμές, τώρα που άρχισε να πέφτει το ευρώ και να ανεβαίνει το δολάριο... ε δεν πάμε καλά!!!  ::

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Ορίστε τιμές από άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα, με κοινό νόμισμα... 
> 
> 
> http://www.laptopsdirect.ie/Asus_Eee_PC/prod.asp
> Asus Eee PC 4GB Black - EEEPC4G-BK026
> ex.vat : €169.97
> 
> ...


Το παρατηρησες παντως οτι γραφεις ex.vat, δηλαδη χωρις Φ(Α)ΠΑ?Για προσθεσε το και αυτο καλυτερα.

----------


## mojiro

ex vat και οι δύο τιμές είναι:

eshop: 158.82ευ
αλλοshop: 169.97ευ
διαφορά: 11ευ

----------


## bedazzled

Οικονομική κρίση ...

----------


## pasific

το εχει χρεισιμοποιησει καποιος για σκαν και ναι με τη ανταμπορα 
μαλλον μονο με usb γινετε εχετε βρει κανενα usb σε a με sma.

----------


## BillGeo

> το εχει χρεισιμοποιησει καποιος για σκαν και ναι με τη ανταμπορα 
> μαλλον μονο με usb γινετε εχετε βρει κανενα usb σε a με sma.



Γιατι "μονο με USB"?

Εχει εσωτερικη Mini-PCIexpress 802.11b/g.
Απλα θελει να του κανεις μια πατεντουλα να βγαζει εξωτερικο κονεκτορα για κεραια.

----------


## pasific

> Γιατι "μονο με USB"?
> 
> Εχει εσωτερικη Mini-PCIexpress 802.11b/g.
> Απλα θελει να του κανεις μια πατεντουλα να βγαζει εξωτερικο κονεκτορα για κεραια.


Ναι το ξερω αλλα για να μην κανω εγχειρήσεις ειπα μηπως υπαρχει πιστευω ομως οτι και σε B/G θα με καλύψει, http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f 
λιγο ακριβο βεβαια .

----------

